# How bad is beer



## Celtic Bhoy (Feb 12, 2005)

Everyone knows beer is a major NO for bodybuilders because it sets you back and basically makes your training futile.But I was wondering if anyone knows(roughly) how bad it sets you back.For example, how many workouts would it take to "recover" or how many previous workouts would be lost from a night out on the town?


----------



## silencer (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, your Irish, I can see why the question has arisen. ...I go out on the town a reasonable bit and I still see good gains, but I am quite the beginner, furthermore, I will never know how much I potentially could have gained if I didn't go...I Suppose its up to you, The Body WILL adapt to the strain you put on it after intense training, but since beer has empty calories as well as helping the production of Estrogen..your recovery wont be as effective...I mean, if your taking Ph's though, drinking altogether is not very clever. I suppose you just have to realise what you want to gain from your workouts, by drinking you will not achieve your full potential in as quick a time as you could (or maybe even ever) But gains should still come no matter, unless you are generally quite an advanced lifter, then I don't know..


----------



## TopProducer (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't know how to give your an exact rating on how bad it is, but it's bad. If I have 2 drinks I feel weaker the next day i'm in the gym and it screws my appetite up. I can't eat anything until late afternoon, which isn't good for gains. 

Scentifically - Alcohol slows protein synthesis in your body for at least 24hrs.

Either way im in college and still have to booze it up on occasion.


----------



## thajeepster (Feb 12, 2005)

I know a lot of guys who really down some beers on the weekends and it seems to be actually helping their gains, I myself, dont drink, but Im pretty confused on that one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 12, 2005)

Mmmm....beer...my favorite cheat food.  

A beer once in a while won't hurt you.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe back in the day, BB'ers used to open a beer in the gym, set it in the corner, workout and let it go flat. Then afterwards drink it for the protein. Thats what an old school BBer told me a while back. Not sure if he was pullin my leg or not.


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I believe back in the day, BB'ers used to open a beer in the gym, set it in the corner, workout and let it go flat. Then afterwards drink it for the protein. Thats what an old school BBer told me a while back. Not sure if he was pullin my leg or not.


For the protein?


----------



## LAM (Feb 12, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Everyone knows beer is a major NO for bodybuilders because it sets you back and basically makes your training futile.But I was wondering if anyone knows(roughly) how bad it sets you back.For example, how many workouts would it take to "recover" or how many previous workouts would be lost from a night out on the town?



alochol will not effect strength gains as much as it will muscle building.  a good night out on the town can shut down muscle protein synthesis for several days.  so for those looking to gain maximum amounts of LBM drinking alcohol on a regular basis is the worst thing you can do


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> For the protein?


Thats what he said


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats what he said


You would have to drink a case of beer for the protein to have any effect, and by that point your throwing up everything you ate, and your in a loop for days.


----------



## LAM (Feb 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You would have to drink a case of beer for the protein to have any effect, and by that point your throwing up everything you ate, and your in a loop for days.



alcohol impairs protein digestion.  then you have have to factor in that the protein in alcohol is derived from plants which means any protein found in alcohol has a very poor BV to begin with.  better off eating a snickers bar for protein than beer


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> alcohol impairs protein digestion. then you have have to factor in that the protein in alcohol is derived from plants which means any protein found in alcohol has a very poor BV to begin with. better off eating a snickers bar for protein than beer


Heh, good point.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Feb 12, 2005)

Well im a college student so we would go out, but not alot.Maybe once or twice a month for class parties or whatever.I know ya shouldnt,but the girls are to hot to resist.Personally i dont really notice any decrease in my ability to bench the weight i was doing the day before and my abs dont lose definition or anything.Its just a psychological thing,like it makes ya not want to bother workout the next day because ya think its a waste of time otr something.



			
				silencer said:
			
		

> LOL, your Irish, I can see why the question has arisen.
> Ha!yeah right!Ive been out with Scottish lads a few times and they really know how to paint the town red


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> alochol will not effect strength gains as much as it will muscle building.  a good night out on the town can shut down muscle protein synthesis for several days.  so for those looking to gain maximum amounts of LBM drinking alcohol on a regular basis is the worst thing you can do



Interesting, I never thought of it like this ...but that describes my first two years working out to a tee.


----------



## TopProducer (Feb 12, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> I know a lot of guys who really down some beers on the weekends and it seems to be actually helping their gains, I myself, dont drink, but Im pretty confused on that one.



They are definitly gaining fat and not muscle. There is no way beer is going to translate to positive gains.


----------



## Heftysmurf (Feb 12, 2005)

My self I have had some of my best workouts after a heavy night of drinking, spend half the day in hang over recovery mode. Then hitting the gym having a killer work out and walking out feeling like godzilla 

not sure how much it's hindering my gains.... but as far as hindering my workout not at all!!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm cutting for a show right now... NO BEER!


----------



## KarlW (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I believe back in the day, BB'ers used to open a beer in the gym, set it in the corner, workout and let it go flat. Then afterwards drink it for the protein. Thats what an old school BBer told me a while back. Not sure if he was pullin my leg or not.


warm flat beer right after a workout? ......mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......*NOT!*


----------



## maze (Feb 14, 2005)

Many Olympia class bodybuilders like Franco Colombu and Arnold drinked beer weekly ... And some have beer in their recommended meals.

You just need to drink an equally amount of water in the next 30minutes. And not over do it.


----------



## VicVega (Feb 15, 2005)

I lift hard, on friday and saturday nights and then i go out and have a good 10-15 keg cups. I can see now why i got fat quick, those pre and post shakes did me in.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2005)

What about a small glass of red whine before bed.  It has alot of anti-oxidants, and helps you goto sleep.  But, will it fux up your gains?


----------



## KarlW (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Maze.......that's Vince ain't it.....


----------



## maze (Feb 16, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Hey Maze.......that's Vince ain't it.....


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard another BB'er talking about he drinks 2 glasses of wine before he goes to bed and that its supposed to be good for you.  So drink up


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2006)

I LIKE beer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2006)

"Only a hundred a twenty five calories?  BRILLIANT!"


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 9, 2006)

I tend to go out way too often  and I still manage to see gains.  It definitely helps to have a few stay in nights.  I am the weirdo in my group with a cooler downing protein shakes in between bars.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I LIKE beer.


Me too


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 9, 2006)

Drinking alcohol can lower your testoterone for up to 48 hours after you drink it. That means less muscle growth and more body fat storage.

And acetate, which is the energy derived from alcohol is preferentially burned for energy over all other forms of energy (carbs, fats). So you will absolutely store more of the calories you consume while drinking in the form of body fat.

And, alcohol contains 7 empty calories (no protein or fat) per gram.

It's bad for bodybuilding.

But I drink it in moderation anyway. Just make sure you work it into your macros, and don't overdo it.

VanessaNicole


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2006)

I had Sam Adams Summer Ale after my hockey game last night.  It was on tap.  I needed it to drown my sorrows after our team got eliminated from the playoffs.


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jun 11, 2006)

I drink beer about twice a week, but no more than like 5 or 6 yuenglings at a time.  Certainly not enough to make me feel it the next morning.  My question is, as long as you dont feel the alcohol effects the morning after, does that mean the beer was simply absorbed and digested? I haven't noticed any hindering of my post-beer workouts.

Someone tell me a scenario where drinking beer won't hurt your muscle gains very much.  I need this.  My Scottish blood yearns for thick lager constantly.

Also, usually when I drink beer I smoke weed too.  Everyone knows weed helps the metabolism, so does it help to offset the negative effects of alcohol?

Someone get back to me on this.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 11, 2006)

SkinnyKid said:
			
		

> I drink beer about twice a week, but no more than like 5 or 6 yuenglings at a time.  Certainly not enough to make me feel it the next morning.  My question is, as long as you dont feel the alcohol effects the morning after, does that mean the beer was simply absorbed and digested? I haven't noticed any hindering of my post-beer workouts.
> 
> Someone tell me a scenario where drinking beer won't hurt your muscle gains very much.  I need this.  My Scottish blood yearns for thick lager constantly.
> 
> ...



If it's not hurting your progress, why are you worried about it? 

A hangover is not an indication that the alcohol has not been absorbed, nor is a lack of hangover and indication that the alcohol has already been processed.

What are you talking about weed being good for your metabolism? Weed stimulates the parasympathetic nervous system (what they call a "feed or breed" response). It increases your appetite and lowers your metabolism...

That's only "good for the metabolism" if you are having a hard time putting on weight.

In which case, you shouldn't worry so much about the beer.

VanessaNicole


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jun 11, 2006)

Heh I don't know why I even bother asking whether its good or not to drink beer and smoke weed, I don't plan on stopping either since theres really nothing else to do in college haha.  Vanessa your butt is nice

So anyway if I keep eating a shit ton of protein everyday like i have been, like 150 grams a day, and keep drinking my yuenglings, and smoking my weed, and working out hard... I assume I will gain muscle?  I'm only 165, goin for 180 by september


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 11, 2006)

SkinnyKid said:
			
		

> Heh I don't know why I even bother asking whether its good or not to drink beer and smoke weed, I don't plan on stopping either since theres really nothing else to do in college haha. Vanessa your butt is nice
> 
> So anyway if I keep eating a shit ton of protein everyday like i have been, like 150 grams a day, and keep drinking my yuenglings, and smoking my weed, and working out hard... I assume I will gain muscle? I'm only 165, goin for 180 by september


 
LMAO!!!  Even if Weed slows metabolism or protein synthesis slightly, which I don't think it really does, but increases appetite, unless you're on a cutting cycle, who cares???  It allows you to eat more which increases mass.  Granted you may increase bodyfat a little more, but hell, save that for project mayhem/ cutting phase...


----------



## jasone (Jun 11, 2006)

How many beers does it take to harm a 200 lb bodybuilders progress?  Can a couple of light beers with dinner on the weekends hurt?  I drink two light beers on fri, sat, and sun night with dinner.  Wonder if I shoud cut back?




			
				VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> Drinking alcohol can lower your testoterone for up to 48 hours after you drink it. That means less muscle growth and more body fat storage.
> 
> And acetate, which is the energy derived from alcohol is preferentially burned for energy over all other forms of energy (carbs, fats). So you will absolutely store more of the calories you consume while drinking in the form of body fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 12, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> How many beers does it take to harm a 200 lb bodybuilders progress? Can a couple of light beers with dinner on the weekends hurt? I drink two light beers on fri, sat, and sun night with dinner. Wonder if I shoud cut back?


 
Never hurt ya with that little bit.


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jun 12, 2006)

Come on jasone, light beer? Gross dude


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 12, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> How many beers does it take to harm a 200 lb bodybuilders progress?  Can a couple of light beers with dinner on the weekends hurt?  I drink two light beers on fri, sat, and sun night with dinner.  Wonder if I shoud cut back?



The question is, are you getting the results you want? Are you improving and making gains?

There is no specific number of beers it takes to harm someone's progress. You need to get comfortable with trial and error.

If you stop making gains and aren't getting stronger then maybe you should try cutting back. Or you could try changing up your routine and if that doesn't puch you oast your plateau, then cut back...Find a balance between what you are want to acheive and what you are willing to give up.

For example, I work nights. I know for a fact that sleep deprivation raises cortisol levels and increases craving and lowers the metabolism. But I am progressing just fine. I am not going to quit my job because of this...You know what I mean?

VanessaNicole


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 12, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> The question is, are you getting the results you want? Are you improving and making gains?
> 
> There is no specific number of beers it takes to harm someone's progress. You need to get comfortable with trial and error.
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean.  I work two jobs six to seven days a week plus some side stuff and I have an overactive social butterfly complex.  So I tend to sacrifice sleep over exercise and diet.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 12, 2006)

Celtics arent irish they are scottish.


----------



## jasone (Jun 12, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> The question is, are you getting the results you want? Are you improving and making gains?
> 
> There is no specific number of beers it takes to harm someone's progress. You need to get comfortable with trial and error.
> 
> ...


I see studies published that say one who drinks suffers in performance.  These studies never publish the amount of drinks it took to affect the athlete.
Was the athlete in study wasted or sober?

This would be my question as a light drinker.
One beer drops test levels and raises estrogen by blank amount in a 200 lb athlete?  
Two beers drop tes levels and raises estrogen by blank amount?

I just don't see how a few beers can affect our natural ballance that much. However if it did, I would be willing to hold back if the science proved worthy.
It's hard to tell with so many variables in life which one is doing the most harm.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, so I had this Rogue Dead Guy Ale the other day.  Holy cow was that good.  It was one of those big bottles.....I'm not sure how many ounces, but it was like 1.75 pint glasses.  

Mmmmmm.....wish I had two!


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

I have been cutting now for about 3 months and have lost about 8%bf. I drink about 2 times a month and I dont mean one or 2. And have still dont very well. I however don't drink before a workout day because I wont workout hung over or dehydrated.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

jasone said:
			
		

> I see studies published that say one who drinks suffers in performance.  These studies never publish the amount of drinks it took to affect the athlete.
> Was the athlete in study wasted or sober?
> 
> This would be my question as a light drinker.
> ...



I read a study on that. It showed that more than 5-7 drinks per week (depending on the size of the person) was enough to effect performance. But only marginally at that level, and increasingly with greater intake.

According to that study there were no measurable detriments to performance when athletes consumed 5-7 drinks per week (obviously depending on the person's size) provided that they did not drink more than 1-2 drinks in one evening (meaning you can't drink them all in one night).

VanessaNicole


----------



## jasone (Jul 3, 2006)

1 drink = one beer right?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn, so saving all your drinks for Friday night doesn't work then.


----------

